

Obama, McCain debate via Twitter. How to follow along. - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/presidential_debates_come_to_twitter_how_to_follow_along

======
Stabback
I personally think that this is one of the dumbest ideas for a debate in a
long time. There are so many other venues for debate. I assume that this is in
an attempt to get 'young people' to gain some insight into politics, but all
that we are going to get is well formulated responses from each candidates
representatives. Unlike an actual debate the nominees will be able to take
several minutes to compose their answers and check against previous statements
and their advisers.

------
okeumeni
What does this have to do with technology???

~~~
ivankirigin
They are using a new communication medium to have the debate.

